# painted a month ago, color comes off with wet rag ??



## cvcman (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok I ended up hiring pros to paint my LR after I removed wallpaper and washed all walls. They applied a coat of oil based primer, then 2 top coats of Sherwin Williams flat antique white paint. They did the primer and on top coat in one day then the other top coat the follwing afternoon.
Now a month later I had a spot on the wall and wet a rag and rubbed the spot and some color came off on the rag, why ?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

cvcman said:


> Ok I ended up hiring pros to paint my LR after I removed wallpaper and washed all walls. They applied a coat of oil based primer, then 2 top coats of Sherwin Williams flat antique white paint. They did the primer and on top coat in one day then the other top coat the follwing afternoon.
> Now a month later I had a spot on the wall and wet a rag and rubbed the spot and some color came off on the rag, why ?


Mostly because flat paint isn't really washable. Sorry. 

Be more gentle next time you try to clean. This is why people don't recommend flat paint for areas that will need the occasional cleaning.


----------



## cvcman (Mar 8, 2011)

well ever wall in our house is flat and this is the only one that does this. How long before it wont rub color off


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I've seen this happen yet I can't answer you WHY it happens. I've seen it with Valspar Satin that had dried for over a year. Color came right off onto a soft, wet rag. The pros you hired did a bang up job.......they seemed to follow the right procedures. That Oil Primer should have sealed up the wall pretty good. Is it possible that you washed the walls with something that didn't react well with the primer? Some cleaners contain waxes and/or phosphates that leave a film on the wall. Just throwing out some possibilities.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

cvcman said:


> Ok I ended up hiring pros to paint my LR after I removed wallpaper and washed all walls. They applied a coat of oil based primer, then 2 top coats of Sherwin Williams flat antique white paint. They did the primer and on top coat in one day then the other top coat the follwing afternoon.
> Now a month later I had a spot on the wall and wet a rag and rubbed the spot and some color came off on the rag, why ?


They top-coated OIL based primer the same day?


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

I believe the problem was that the oil primer needed at least a full day to dry and harden before the topcoat was applied. If the primer was still wet when the top coat was applied, then you will have adhesion problems. hence, the topcoat washing off. word of advice, get multiple bids and go to a paint store and ask for several excellent painters.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Was it a quick drying "oil" based primer? If it was something like KILZ it can be topcoated rather quickly. If it was a slow-drying oil, then, yes, Houston we have a problem.


----------



## BMDealer (Dec 9, 2008)

I would assume you are experiencing color rub off. This will happen with low end flat paint and can and will happen with other sheen levels too. As someone has already mentioned flat paint is not designed for scrubbing or washing in many cases.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Flat paint isn't really washable but it also shouldn't rub off with a wet rag.


----------



## ADaniLion (May 24, 2011)

Not to be obnoxious, but did you actually seeeee them apply the primer coat(s)? The only reason I ask is because a friend had the same thing happen and it turned out the contractors did not prime at all (which wasn't their fault as she had not requested it). If the wall under the wallpaper had shiny paint on it, then, without primer (or, even with primer sometimes) the top coat of paint has nothing to grip to and it will tend to rub off easily.


----------



## cvcman (Mar 8, 2011)

Humm ok what to answer first;
1) Yes I was here when they did the entire job 
2) it was a fast dry low order primer from Ben Moore, they waitied about 6 hrs and it was dry.
3) the walls were washed with water and wallpaper glue remover
4) I didnt think the SW was "low end " paint....30.00 a gallon is low end ?
5) I got several bids and went with these guys even though they were higher then the other 2 bidders because I knew people that used them before. The job looks GREAT ! cant see any seams in the wallboard or repair spots at all.
I called the paint store and they feel it may just be that it just need more dry time due to humidity etc... The primer was dry to touch right after they left which wa like an hour but they didnt top coat for another 4 or 5 hrs....I had the primer tinted to match the top coat>
So what now, will it never fully cure and do I need to strip all the paint off....


----------



## cvcman (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok I just checked it on a register that I did NOT have primed first that I just sanded the painted area and put 2 coats of the top coat on at the same time and it does the same thing so it cant be the primer...Its SW Promar flat latex... it doesnt go right down to the primer or metal on the register just some color on the towel or your finger...
If you rub the wall with a dry hand or towel its fine and again it looks great ( yea I know quit getting it wet) will it even NOT this ?


----------



## myfourseasons (Apr 25, 2011)

I think it is a job of a professional.


----------



## cvcman (Mar 8, 2011)

humm yea ok, are you coming to Upstate NY to look at it


----------



## cvcman (Mar 8, 2011)

so...if the next time i paint this room I use a latex enamal it wont do this ??? I email SW and they said with 2 coats over the oil prinmer it may take over a month for a full cure , is this bs ??


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Full cure to be safe of just about all paints is 2 weeks to a month. that doesn't mean it isn't dry or serviceable. But it might mean it's not washable.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Full cure is generally 30 days. For most paints, cleaning is using a water (and non-ammoniated detergent, if necessary) with a cellulose sponge. Nothing abrasive, which may cause burnishing. As noted , flat paints do not clean as well as higher sheens.


----------



## Paintguy (Jun 7, 2011)

ProMar 200 is their commercial product. It's a decent product but certainly not premium. For that quality level, your results are to be expected regardless how long the product cures.


----------

